# Golden Retriever: Shall I get a boy or a girl?



## Chloe Skinner (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been receiving so much helpful advice  I am going to continue asking for your advice!

So I am really leaning towards going for a golden retriever pup, and still trying to work out a good place to start looking. 

BUT, next question is: a boy or a girl???

Are there significant differences or is it a lot more down to training and individual dogs?

what are the pros and cons of (1) a boy and (2) a girl?

I am keen on the idea of having a smaller GR, just in terms of house/car commitments I would have to make if I have a larger one! So that would suggest a girl....

But, I have heard that girls can be a bit more independent and prone to 'mood swings'? and I like the idea of a goofy, loyal, stable kind of guy/girl...

I would be getting him/her neutered/spayed.

Thanks
Chloe


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I think many people think boys can be a lot more loyal, and I think there might be something to be said for having the opposite sex, boy dogs seem to love their female owners and female dogs their male owners etc. I do perfer girls personally as I like a bit of independence in my dogs because I'm quite a lone person myself. Girls will also be smaller than their male counterparts so there would be a size difference between them. Girls can however be a lot more concentrated when training and males can present a lot of problems during adolescence with their hormones etc, although I'm sure early neutering (if at all advisable which Im not sure it is in many peoples view) might help with this.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Personally, I prefer boys. Just prefer the way they look and their personalities. Boys tend to be a bit slower in the growing up stakes and a wee bit slower on the uptake (but some might argue this is true for all men :lol: ).
However, if you want a smaller GR, it is more likely that the girls will be smaller. Just remember that girls will have seasons and even if you plan to neuter, it is advisable to wait until sexual maturity.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I've never had a GR, but I've had three male dogs, and now I have my first bitch. She's certainly the only dog who's bonded with my OH (who's not a very doggy person), but she's also affectionate towards me, and it's always me she comes to first. 

She's far more independant than the dogs I've owned. They would follow me anywhere - Bess will only bother if she thinks I might be doing something interesting.

She challenges me far more than the dogs - there's a sort of 'why should I?' look in her eyes when I ask her to do something. The dogs would just do it. But this might be down to her breed, and my poor attempts at training.

I don't regret getting a bitch, but on my limited experience I would suggest going for a dog if it's the first one you've owned. I think they are less hard work. But, of course, they are bigger.


----------



## Chloe Skinner (Nov 12, 2012)

Funnily enough, my family dog was a girl called Bessie, and much as though she really did love us all, she was a lot happier sleeping in the study by herself in the evening than by the fire with the family!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol I will give you a direct comparison.

My friend's bitch is 35kg and I would estimate she is 26 inches (bigger than mine!)

My dog is 30kg and 24 inches tall 



Both were from health tested parents and to the best of my knowledge both were from average sized parents also!

I really wouldn't worry about size in terms of gender, they curl up small if need be 

Do you prefer dogs or bitches in general? In terms of horses I always preferred geldings and I knew I wanted a dog.

IMO a dog is likely to have a bit more of a naughty streak even as a fully fledged adult, whereas I think a bitch, whilst still having a cheeky nature wont need reminding where the line is that they've just stepped over quite as much. I also feel as though generally speaking a bitch is easier to train. I used to use a golden retriever forum and bitches tended to just be a bit more willing on there.

A lot will depend on how you train them and what you let them get away with. I think males are generally a bit naughtier, but I would expect a dog to handle a telling off better than a bitch, Rupert likes being told off 

I suppose what I am saying, is that out of 100 dogs and 100 bitches, I would expect there to be less trouble from the bitches 

Either way they are rather delightful, I don't think you'd be disappointed with either.

Get one, then get the other gender in two years time. Sorted


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We have both here, my mum has the bitches and I have the dogs, there is not a huge amount of difference size wise, bitches should be between 20 - 22 inches to the shoulder and dogs 22 - 24. Find the dogs a little more laid back and more for me than my hubby, which I love  don't get me wrong they do sit with him etc but if they had a choice they would lay by my feet. Sleep on my side of the bed etc.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

T'is funny you guys saying you like independence/have an independent bitch.

Rupert is very independent :lol:

He is very self confident and content on his own. He is happiest with access to the room wherever I am, but its a rarity for him to lie by my feet or anything like that. Right now I am on the sofa and he is a good six feet away in the arm chair. He wont move unless he hears the rustle of a packet or the letter box


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I think many people think boys can be a lot more loyal, and I think there might be something to be said for having the opposite sex, boy dogs seem to love their female owners and female dogs their male owners etc. I do perfer girls personally as I like a bit of independence in my dogs because I'm quite a lone person myself. Girls will also be smaller than their male counterparts so there would be a size difference between them. Girls can however be a lot more concentrated when training and males can present a lot of problems during adolescence with their hormones etc, although I'm sure early neutering (if at all advisable which Im not sure it is in many peoples view) might help with this.


Just to comment on the neutering bit.

I think you are right re hormones and adolescence in males, I would expect it to be harder. Rupert was *done* at 10 months and I now feel that was too soon. In the breed early neuter isn't recommended as such and I know a fair few who keep them entire.

I hate the subject of neutering, dunno what I would do if I got another  Wouldn't want an intact bitch for fear of Pyo, but wouldn't want to early neuter a bitch or a dog. Rupert was such a shite my vets and even my breeder said they would get him done sooner rather than later. I know people debate the effects of neutering, I again don't really know where I stand on that  I would probably aim to neuter later but if I had no issues possibly avoid it.

Either way, my brain tells me my next dog will be a bitch, if I have another Rupert I might just keel over and die!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I love my girls, but I've been thinking I'll like a male next time. Amber came undersocialised but she cottoned onto training very quickly and she certainly concentrates and learns very quickly what she's expected to do, so was Bonnie. But sometimes it is due to dog's personalities as well as the sex - there is a lovely female goldendoodle in my training class who although has improved is a lot livlier than Amber so she is still a little bit of a challenge to train.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have had five dogs in my life time, two boys three girls. The three girls have all been GRs. I remember reading somewhere that neutered bitches were the best to have particularly with young children and certainly my three were, although the one I have now was not bought up with very young children, she seems to be relaxed if strangers ask if their child can stroke her. All five dogs have been lovely dogs, but I feel the girls have been more biddable and easier to train, less likely to be confrontational. The boys have their own agenda and were more inclined to go off where as the girls seem to happier to come back when asked (well, most of the time). The girls in particular have all bonded strongly with me and follow me about the house. The current dog now has a bit of difficulty deciding who to be with now my oh has retired, generally she's with me, but often she stations herself so that she can see both of us if we are in different parts of the house.
As regards size. My current Goldie is small for her type. Our previous dog who died last year, was big for type and our first one was just right it would be nice to have another smaller one again, but you can never tell what you are going to get it seems. I've seem some working goldies who were quite small, but others that are big.
With Jodi over fourteen and having a number of health issues, I know she will not be with us much longer, so I am idly looking and planning a puppy and it will be a girl.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's entirely up to you, both have their good and bad points!

I used to prefer males, in my experience they have been more laid back. Now since having my current two girls, I'll probably only have girls in the future, I just have a better bond with them, and without a doubt, they have been more fun and full of life! 

But all are different, you will get males full of beans and laid back girls. It's whatever you prefer really!


----------

